# multiple replication



## deniztopcu (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello
The dates should repeat exactly after the red arrow sign.
please help.


----------



## Micron (Dec 26, 2022)

Select the range of 5 dates, hold ctrl key down and drag to the right?


----------



## Fluff (Dec 26, 2022)

How about

```
=INDEX($A$2:$E$2,MOD(COLUMNS($A2:A2)-1,5)+1)
```


----------



## deniztopcu (Dec 27, 2022)

thanks but it's not what I want in two answers


----------



## Fluff (Dec 27, 2022)

If that is not what you want, then what exactly do you want?


----------



## deniztopcu (Dec 27, 2022)

Fluff said:


> If that is not what you want, then what exactly do you want?


thank you.
I don't know why it didn't work the first time I tried but
The solution you posted worked when I tried it now.


----------



## Micron (Dec 27, 2022)

Looks to me like it works


----------



## Fluff (Dec 27, 2022)

Glad we could help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

